# Vistana Village - Is this a good Price



## Need to Travel (Feb 28, 2007)

Is 8,000 for a Bella unit 81,000 star options a good price?
Does anyone think I can do better?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 28, 2007)

I've moved this thread to the Hotel-based TS board where Starwood owners will be happy to answer your question.


----------



## BradC (Feb 28, 2007)

That's not bad.  I've been tracking Vistana Villages prices on eBay for about a year, and overall they seem to be going for around $0.09 to $0.10 per StarOption.  Obviously, there are exceptions, with occasional auctions that slip through lower or higher.

But at that rate 81,000 StarOptions would generally go for around $7300 to $8100.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 28, 2007)

I think that's a pretty good deal!  I paid nearly DOUBLE that for 67,100 StarOptions from the DEVELOPER  .  But then again, I had NO CLUE about TUG and was told that I couldn't join SVN if I bought resale!  I NOW KNOW BETTER!!!!! My next purchase will DEFINITELY without a doubt be RESALE.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 1, 2007)

Over the past couple of years, I have seen ebay listings go for anywhere from $6500 to $9450 for the 81K SO VV 2 bedrooms.  Recently, I have seen an upward trend. I think that $8000 is good and fair, does it include 07 occupancy and is there a week already reserved? If so, I am assuming you will reimburse for 07 fees of around $825-925? If you are patient and look all year long, you might be able to find one for lower, especially at the end of the year before MFs are due. They are not that easy to find and the resale sites are asking more.  I guess it all depends on how much you want to buy now versus later. Have you been looking long?


----------



## Need to Travel (Mar 1, 2007)

I think I may go ahead and purchase one week.  I have a choice of wk 24 or 29, Which one do you think would rent easier if I cant use it? Yes it has 2007 week available, but not booked. I just saw an ebay that went for $8250 today.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 1, 2007)

Need to Travel said:


> I think I may go ahead and purchase one week.  I have a choice of wk 24 or 29, Which one do you think would rent easier if I cant use it? Yes it has 2007 week available, but not booked. I just saw an ebay that went for $8250 today.



If it is a float week - it won't matter which week if they are in the same season.


----------



## armlem2 (Mar 5, 2007)

another one just sold on ebay tonight for 8801


----------



## Denise L (Mar 5, 2007)

armlem2 said:


> another one just sold on ebay tonight for 8801



Can you post or send me the item number? I didn't have that one on my Watch List. There was one the other day for $8250. Thanks!


----------



## reddiablosv (Mar 5, 2007)

Heh,  I think you should grab this unit, it is a bargain.  If it is week 24 or 29 then it is a standard two bedroom prime season.  If you are buying this for the staroptions then you are getting the the biggest bang your buck.  Your MFs on this non L/O unit are substantially less then on a L/O high season unit, yet you are still getting 81K staroptions.  Many of the ebay units quoted are in the 6-8k dollar range are the larger units with the higher MFs. IMHO. Ben


----------



## armlem2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Denise here is the Item number: 290088288331


----------



## Denise L (Mar 6, 2007)

armlem2 said:


> Denise here is the Item number: 290088288331



Thanks, Larry. I missed watching that auction because the title is listed as Sheraton Vistana even though it is Vistana Villages. Also, the ad states that it floats 1-52, but I didn't know that any units floated all weeks (though it is prime). Thanks again.


----------



## duke (Mar 6, 2007)

reddiablosv said:


> If you are buying this for the staroptions then you are getting the the biggest bang your buck.  Your MFs on this non L/O unit are substantially less then on a L/O high season unit, yet you are still getting 81K staroptions.  Many of the ebay units quoted are in the 6-8k dollar range are the larger units with the higher MFs. IMHO. Ben



The 2br L/O units have 95,700 SO vs this with 81,000.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2007)

duke said:


> The 2br L/O units have 95,700 SO vs this with 81,000.



What the OP meant is that 81K Staroptions is kind of considered to be the minimum number of Staroptions one should buy for exchanging, by many Starwood owners.  Having a few more (14,700) Staroption more isn't really helpful, and the MF's on the 2 bdm. L/O are significantly higher.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 6, 2007)

duke said:


> The 2br L/O units have 95,700 SO vs this with 81,000.



There are some 2 bedroom lockoffs during high (not prime) season that are worth 81,000 Staroptions and the MFs are higher than the standard 2 bedrooms.


----------

